# Winchester Bicycle



## Dan the bike man (Sep 26, 2015)

Does anyone have info on Winchester bikes? The man I bought this from thought 1898 +/- Does this company have anything to do with the gun company?



 

Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Sep 26, 2015)

That is a late 30s early 40s Snyder Built bike. (D.P. Harris / Rollfast).


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 26, 2015)

............


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you for the information. I thought it had the "look" of a much older bike. He did a little research on The Wheelman and said the company was in business late-1800s - early 1900's. I had no idea, so thank you.


----------



## Rambler (Sep 27, 2015)

I second Catfish's statement, you have a late 1930's early 1940's Snyder Built bike. Not even close to 1890's-1900's.


----------



## walter branche (Sep 28, 2015)

look at some bikes from the 1890s , compare  to your bike and you will see the difference , especially the way that handlebar ,attaches , , look at the pedals ,,vs, an early set of pedals , there are many ways to show the era of your bike ,   goggle search 1890s winchester bicycle , images , not an expert or know it all ,


----------



## walter branche (Sep 28, 2015)

i am looking for an owner or photo , no luck so far


----------



## Dan the bike man (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry Guys, wasn't thinking Saturday I guess...I have 1890's bikes and should've realized the guy was wrong. Duh on my part. Thanks for the replies, I see it now.


----------

